# Way Too Many Pictures!



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I had a huge photo shoot with my animals today, as the lighting seemed just right and I was incredibly bored. I also included some frog pics from my aunt's house from yesterday  

WARNING: There are a LOT of pics!


































































































































As I said above, these are pictures are from today. The pictures below are of Norman, my kitten, when he was one day old. He has changed so much in these past months!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

The frog is so cute! So is everyone else, thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

A pond at your aunts house? Thats kinda cool. 

Cute kitten, cats and the doggers. Whats the second dog...a Alaskan?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

What cuties  

Are those frogs pets?


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

AWWWWW I just melted at the sight of your adorbs crew! Those faces! *splort*


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Aw, thanks guys! Daisy, the brown one, is a mutt and Holly, the white one, is a Golden Retriever.

Nope, not pets froggies, they just majestically appeared at her pond and called dibs


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice. Best kind. Wild "pets"!!


----------

